# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Optometric Assistant - Auburn, AL

## Eyetastic

​​​​​​​We have a Medical Receptionist opportunity in Auburn, AL, with an award-winning (voted Auburn-Opelika's Best Eye Doctor) ​​​​​​​private optical setting with a fun and friendly atmosphere!  You would be checking in/out patients, verifying insurance, answering the phone, and supporting this wonderful staff of Eye Care Professionals! To be considered for this opportunity, you must have 1-year of experience with CPT/ICD10 along with knowledge of verifying vision benefits through insurance portals.


Benefits:
-Mon-Fri
​​​​​​​-No Evening
-Medical, Dental, and Vision Insurance
-Paid Time Off
-401K
-Employee Discounts


Eyetastic Services works with all modalities throughout the US to find candidates for the eye care industry working with support staff, technicians, opticians, optometrists, and ophthalmologists. 

www.eyetasticjobs.com

----------

